
Aito.ai raises $1.1M aiming to make machine learning as easy as SQL queries - kimmobru
https://techcrunch.com/2019/05/07/aito-ai/
======
arauhala
Hi, here's Antti Rauhala, one of the co-founders, and the father of the
concept.

It has been quite a journey so far for our incredibly team and our pretty
amazing predictive database-product. With no doubt, the journey will be ever
more interesting in the future with our quite unique piece of AI technology.

Please, feel free to ask questions about aito.ai. We are more than happy to
answer. Especially Aito's non-narrow AI capabilities (ability to instantly
predict anything based on anything) has been a source of wonder :-)

------
markkuhaukka
Wow, cool that you got Siilasmaa with you! :+1:

So please tell us a bit, what exactly is “predictive database”? Should this
replace my other db solutions or is it more like an add-on?

~~~
arauhala
Hi Markku,

While a normal database can give you the knowns, e.g. that Bob has seen these
products, and clicked on few: Aito can give you the unknowns: e.g. Bob might
click on this item if he would see it. Another example is, that you may ask
for a known product's tags in normal DB. In Aito, you may predict tags for a
new, unknown product like this:

{ "from":"products", "where":{ "name":"rye bread" }, "predict":"tags" }

Essentially: Aito serves the role of auxiliary database, a bit like
ElasticSearch/Solr, but instead of providing you just the full text search
functionality, it also provides you the AI functionality (predictions,
matching, recommendation/personalization, statistical relation discovery)

